# Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern



## Siermann (2. Juni 2010)

Soo Boardis#h,
morgen soll es mal wieder mit Pickerrute sowie Pose auf die Karpfen aber vor allem auf große Klodeckel gehen. Mein Gewässer ist der Knappensee und ich habe vor morgen von um 6 bis um 10 zu fischen. Ich möchte diesen Tag ein wenig dokumentieren...das geht los von der Köderherstellung bis hin zum Futter anrühren und endet hoffentlich mit einem schöönen Fangfoto.

Also hier gehts lang:


Das 1. und wichtigste natürlich die Köderherstellung. Fischen möchte ich an der Pose mit Teig auf bzw. knapp übern Grund und mit der Pickerrute möchte ich die Fische mit einem Madenbündel verführen. Die Maden kann bzw. möchte ich gar nicht selber herstellen:q aber den Teig kann ich herstellen. Und wie ich das gerade eben gemacht habe seht ihr hier:


Bild 1: Das braucht ihr für meinen Kakao-Teig.!
Bild 2: Den Zwieback einweichen,
Bild 3: Zwieback mit Zucker, Honig und das wichtigste Kakao-Pulver vermischen,
Bild 4: alles mit etwas Milch anrühren...
Bild 5: Die fertige Teigkugel die nicht an den Händen klebt.


PETRI HEIL 
beim nachmachen


                                        fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## snorreausflake (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Find ich super was du da machst#6
Lass hören ob und was du gefangen hast


----------



## pfuitoifel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Hallo Siermann,
das find ich ja mal super,was du da machst.Natürlich wünsch ich dir viel Erfolg und richtig dicke Fische.Lass mal hören wie es gelaufen ist.

Gruß,
Manu


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Sieht gut aus hoffe du fängst ein paar Dinger. Dann berichte mal schön weiter.

Gruß
David


----------



## Siermann (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Morgen, #h
Danke für all eure Lobe, freut mich das der Thread hier so gut ankommt.
Leider kann ich heut meinen geplanten Ansitz nicht durchführen da es hier Bindfäden regnet...es hätte einfach keinen Sinn. Stattdessen habe ich den Angeltag glatt auf morgen früh#6 verlegt und werde danach hier Berichten.
|rolleyesNatürlich alles begleitet mit einer kleinen Bilder-"Geschichte".



mfg
Tim


----------



## goolgetter (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Schade allerdings das du nicht starten konntest.
Bei uns scheint heute die Sonnen, ideales Wetter für Outdooraktivitäten. :vik:


----------



## Siermann (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*



goolgetter schrieb:


> Schade allerdings das du nicht starten konntest.
> Bei uns scheint heute die Sonnen, ideales Wetter für Outdooraktivitäten. :vik:



|rolleyes
Das Wetter habe ich mir für heute auch gewünscht...#d
Morgen soll es aber auch bei uns hier im Osten warm und schön werden und dan gibt es kein halten mehr.



lg
Tim


----------



## RheinBarbe (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

....und was sagt deine Mutti dazu, dass du ihr die halbe Speisekammer plünderst?  :q


----------



## Siermann (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Nüüscht |rolleyes

also werd dan warscheinlich Sonntag berichten da ich Samstag mit einer Angelgruppe aus Dresden unterwegs bin.

Bis dahin: Tschaui und große Fänge #h



mfg
Tim


----------



## Siermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Hy,
so bin nach einem anstregenden WE wieder zurück im Forum und berichte mal von meinen Friedfisch-Tag. :vik:


Ich dneke mal Bilder sagen mehr alls 1000 Worte:


Bild1: So, alles gepackt es kann losgehen.!:vik:
Bild2: Soviel zeit muss sein.!
Bild3: Die Stelle ist eingerichtet.( 1.mal Picker und 1.mal Köderfischrute für Hecht)
Bild4: auf der Schilfspitze liegen meine Pickermontagen.!
Bild5: Hier seht ihr meine Futterkorbmischung, v.l.  Karpfenfutter, Method-Mix, Dosenmais-Brei,Würmer+Maden.
Bild6: So sieht das fertig angerührt aus.!
Bild7: kurz darauf rappelte es das 1. Mal.
Bild8: ein fertig bepackter Futterkorb.!
Bild9-11: So wird dieser hergestellt...(Bildfolge)
Bild12:  nach 3 weiteren Rotfedern warten die Picker erneut auf ihren Einsatz...
Bild13:man kann auch solche gemischten Bälle aus Grundfutter und zerschnittene Würmer benutzen um die Schleien zu locken.!
Bild 14: eine neue Stelle muß her.!
Bild 15:auch diese ist schnell eingerichtet und aufgebaut.
Bild 16: Dan nach insg. 8h Angeln und 1 Stellenwechsel lag endlich die 1. Schleie des jahres auf der Abhakmatte...:vik: mit 34cm auch ganz ordentlich ( releasd).!



So, ich hoffe es hat euch gefallen mein kleiner Bilderbuch-Beitrag und wennn es euch gefällt werd ich auch gerne mehr Angeltage von mir dokumentieren.



in diesem Sinne...Petri Heil.


lg
euer Tim


----------



## Siermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

und weiter gehts.!


----------



## Siermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

und nocheinmal:


----------



## Fabiasven (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Frage, wo ist denn Bild 6-16?


----------



## Siermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

uund der  krönende Abschluß:
:vik:


----------



## Fabiasven (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

gerade erledigt


----------



## Siermann (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Ja sorry,
man kann leider immer nur 5 dateien hochladen.#q

Also habe ich sie aufgeteilt:m


lg
Tim


----------



## Siermann (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Hoffe es gefällt euch. |wavey:


----------



## chivas (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

alles super 

nur - was hat das mit dem zwieback zu tun? #h


----------



## Siermann (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Eine Rute war mit dem oben gemachten Teig ausgelegt und die andere mit Wurm bzw. Made. 
Die Rotfedern sind auf den Zwiebackteig gefangen worden und die Schleie auf Wurm.


lg
Tim


----------



## hajo62 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Hallo Siermann, prima Fotodoku und PETRI für die schöne Schleie #h! Gruß Hajo


----------



## Siermann (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

DANKE 

hoffe es schreiben hier noch ein paar User


----------



## Dorbel (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Also ich habe mir vor kurzem auch Zwieback durch die Kaffee mühle gemacht und daraus teig gemacht ( Mehr winter teig ) ;
Panier mehl
Zwieback
Zimt
Erdnüsse ( kleine hand gemahlen )
Mandeln ( gemahlen viel ) 
Und damit konnte ich nach 15 minuten schon 1 karpfen landen ( 50 cm. ) Insgesamt 3 karpfen ( unter 50 )
Dann hab ich dass ganze mal ohne zwieback gemacht weil ich dachte dass is überflüsslig für die masse da ging garnichts rauf ich finde Zwieback kann man ruhig mal öfters und viel rein machen nur zu raten


----------



## Siermann (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Hy Boardis.|wavey:
es geht wieder weiter mit den Fotoreportagen von mir. |supergri
Die nächsten Angelausflüge sind festgelegt.
*Montag --> Dinstag* = Aalangeln am Knappensee.
*Samstagvormittag -->* fischen mit der Pickerrute.
*Freitag --> Samstag* = Aalangeln am Vereinsgewässer.
*Samstag --> Sonntag* =Aalangeln am Vereinsgewäser bzw. Knappensee.


Jetzt werden sich viele Fragen was das den jetzt noch mit der überschrift zu tuen hat. Ja das kann ich euch ganz schnell erklären.
Ich habe einen neuen Aalköder-Tipp bekommen. Es ist ein älterer Mann mit einer beachtlichen Aalstrecke jedes Jahr. Gestern bin ich mit unserem Hund an unserem vereinsteich spazieren gegangen da habe ich ihn wieder gesehen und ihm sein Geheimniss entlockt. Auch wenn er sehr grießkrämig aussah war er relativ nett.
Nun habe ich den neuen unbekannten Köder einen namen gegeben und etwas verfeinert.

*Name:* Aalpaste
*Herstellung:* Ich weiche wie oben schon geschildert Zwieback in Wasser ein. Alls zusätze kommen gefrorenes Krill ( groß)  aus dem Zoofachhandel zum Einsatz ( natürlich Aufgetaut). Dies wird alles in den im Wasser aufgeweichten Zwieback getan und mit etwas Öl aus einer Sadinendose "ferfeinert". Abschließend mit Hartweizengrieß alles zu einer festen, knetbaren Maße rühren...fertig
Ich kann euch sagen es ist eine ziemlich eckelige angelegenheit doch der Erfolg gibt dem Mann recht. Die Aalfänge in unserem Vereinsgewässer sind trastisch zurückgegangen, der einzigste der noch regelmäßig fängt ist der "Alte" ( so wurde er von uns Vereinsmitgliedern getauft).


Wie die Nächte gelaufen sind werde ich euch dan mit Wort und Bild berichten.

Bis dahin.
Allzeit Petri Heil.


----------



## angelverrückter96 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

hey find ich es super dass jemand mal nen Fotobericht macht.
zum Zwieback möchte ich auch noch was sagen.
Da ich dieses Jahr viel auf Karpfen fischen möchte und auch viel Feedern möchte hab ich mich mit dem Futter ein bissl schlau gemacht. Der Zwieback ist schon ziemlich gut aber es kommt auch auf die Verarbeitung an. Deswegen mach ich mal ne kleine Anleitung für eine super Anfütterteig der fast nichts kostet und die Grundzutaten bekommt man eigentlich in jedem Supermarkt.
1. Den Zwieback lasse ich immer durch eine Art Nussmühle, geht schnell und ich kann je nach Aufsatz die Größe der Zwieback Partikel bestimmen. Alternativ geht es auch mit nem Stabilen Gefrierbeutel, Nudleholz und bissl Kraft und den Armen bei ner größeren Menge.
2.Das Rezept.
40 % Bisquitmehl
30 % Zwiebackmehl
15 % Weckmehl 
15 % Maismehl
Alles gut vermischen
3.
Ich füg noch gerne kleine Thunfischpellets (Browning) , Hartmais, Dosenmais und Maden mit ein.
4.
Beim Anfeuchten tue ich immer noch ein bisschen Top Secret Strong Attack ins Futter duftet dann ziemlich gut. Ich nehm am liebsten süße Sorten

Mit dem Futter hab ich schon super gefangen und man muss nicht alles aufs Gramm genau abwiegen. Wenns schnell gehen muss dann dosier ich es nach Augenmaß

Ich hoffe jemand macht mal den Teig nach und fängt etwas schönes. Am besten noch ein Fangbericht machen.

Gruß Manu


----------



## Sofafischer (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150704

dort gehen die Rezepte nicht verloren!

viel spass und erfolg weiterhin.


----------



## Siermann (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

So,
war die letzte Nacht an unserem Vereinsgewässer.
Wollte unbedingt meine Aalpaste ausprobieren...#d

Lange rede kurzer sinn...oder besser gesagt...Bilder sagen mehr alls 1000 Worte:




Doch bevor ihr euch die Bilder anschaut hier noch ein Paar Infos zu meinen Fängen:

1.)  23:30 Uhr --> der 1. Aal auf Aalpaste mit 45cm, ( Bild 1)
2.)  00:04 Uhr --> der 2. Aal aber dieses mal auf Wurm,
3.)  01:27 Uhr --> der 3. Aal auf die Paste mit 30cm 
4.)  03:34 Uhr --> der 4. Aal aber wieder auf Wurm ( siiehe  Bild 2 +3) --> 62cm.

Dazu kahmen noch 3 Bisse die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte . Jeweils schon der Swinger nach oben und vom Freilauf wurde Schnur genommen aber eh ich an den Ruten war war alle vorbei und der Wurm war ab.#q
Allen in allen trotzdem eine herlriche Nacht.
Und wir haben wieder 2 Aale mehr zum Essen...xD


----------



## Allex (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

Petri zu den schönen Aalen!

@angelverrückter96: Was meinst du mit Weckmehl?

Grüße Alex


----------



## angelverrückter96 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

weckmehl ist ganz normales mehl aus Brötchen also Paniermehl


----------



## phoenix1987 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus dem Regal ins Fischmaul...der Weg von Zwieback bei Friedfischanglern*

moin siermann

Super Fotobericht muss man schon so sagen und petri heil
Schöne fische #6
benuzt du den teig auch als hakenköder ??? Wenn ja kannst du 
das vielleicht mal näher erläutern ???

ps: meine denn ersten mit Zwieback !!

Gruß Phoenix


----------

